# What's better..Power T&T, or no power T&T plus CMC T&T?



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

What's better Power T&T or NO T&T & a CMC unit?

I am in discussions to add a small flats boat to my diminishing fleet.

One boat had Power Tilt and Trim on the motor.

The other boat had a motor without Power T&T, but added a CMC (or other brand) Tilt and trim unit. The dealer said that...

"in the location/area that the boat gets used, they hit a lot of rocks. It is felt by many that a Power T&T motor loses its "kick-up" option.

A non-Power T&T motor can be run with the free "kick up" system in place. The CMC unit allows for T&T; and adds setback, which allows for raising the engine, hence, even shallower operation."

My first reaction wasn't so positive towards the CMC solution...but..Upon reflection...I think the dealer had a very good point.

Any comments appreciated, though please leave out suggestions for a jet. It would only add to the confusion. I am aware that a jet may be another viable option and don't wish to discuss them in this thread.

thanks, richg99


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Get factory TNT and add a jackplate. Just get insurance, it's cheap enough and if something happens then you are covered.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you run in an area where there are rocks, sooner or later you'll hit one. The damage will be done on first impact before the motor can kick up. Just keep a prop guy and a welder on your contacts list. I'd go with motor T&T and a jack plate if you want to run a little shallower.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rich,
What the 2 answers above are. Plus, this is what I use and have saved a bunch of money from rocks and stumps
http://propsavers.com/river-runner/


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll jump in!! What about no power T&T and a microjacker electric jack plate?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ducknut, you know that I always pay attention to your advice. That is a neat rock-blocker. However, what happens if I hit something solid...and the Built-in T&T (of course) doesn't pop the engine up? Seems likely that the lower unit is the next thing to go.

CPurvis's idea has merit, too, but I want T&T in some form.

Keeping a welder and prop guy on my ROLODEX (remember those?) ... while a good idea, isn't my idea of how to enjoy a day on the water. 

In over 50 years of boating, much of it in skinny water Texas flats, I've only hit one thing that even broke a skeg. That was a dredging pipe that lay just below the surface.

richg99

p.s. My pursuit of this craft will now be somewhat delayed. Got the news from the doctor this morning that my other knee must be replaced. I'll be returning to Texas to have it done in a few weeks. Bah Humbug!!!!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Ducknut, you know that I always pay attention to your advice. That is a neat rock-blocker. However, what happens if I hit something solid...and the Built-in T&T (of course) doesn't pop the engine up? Seems likely that the lower unit is the next thing to g
> 
> CPurvis's idea has merit, too, but I want T&T in some form.
> 
> ...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rich,
When I hunt I hit crap all the time, just the nature of chasing ducks. Since putting one of these on I have not made a repair.
If I hit something head on it will lift the rear of the boat. At an angle it will push the rear end around the item.
Keep in mind that I am moving at slow speeds when think there are obstructions or don't know the area. I don't go blasting through places that I am not familiar with. However, I have caught my fair share of things while on plane and I am confident it will protect my drive. In fact and as proof my river runner is bent on the part that goes down at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I purchased a new 4 stroke with power trim and tilt and hated it. The first time I ran too skinny it resulted in a very hard stop that almost threw my wife out. My old 2 stroke motor without power trim would've gently kicked up while I skimmed over the shallows.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the aftermarket T&T because I swap motors often and the best deals are on non T&T motors ...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

noeettica said:


> I like the aftermarket T&T because I swap motors often and the best deals are on non T&T motors ...


That's actually a very good point there.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I guess the need for power T&T is more dependant on motor size and the individuals capabilities. For small outboards you really don't need power T&T to dial the boat in performance wise. That is why they have set pins. Also weight distribution is also key to dialing in a small skiff with a small outboard. I think an electric or hydraulic jack plate seems like a game changer. I guess I'll find out in a few months when my newskiff gets built as I am going with an atlas microjacker with no power T&T on a 20hp Suzuki 4 stroke. My 2cents!!!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Another option is a factory t-t and a cmc ba130 
It will kick up. With a spring to help take shock.

https://www.carid.com/cmc/ba-130-br...?view=223584&gclid=CIyK6pCy_9ICFZA6gQodhikATA


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have never understood why factory tilt/trim didn't allow for the motor to move freely when in forward gear. Seems unnecessary for the end of the ramp to affixed on the motor end unless the impact of the outboard coming down is enough to damage the ram. 

The motors ability to move when moving at slow speeds is a big advantage. Running at speed is a different story, at that point the thrust is enough to keep the motor in place and destroy the lower unit if you strike something.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

not much hope, only prayers, when you hit a granite wave at high speed, but agree, the only time I need my motor locked down is in reverse. I have been bothered by this as well. Moving slow, a motor with no PT, might bump and thump over a rock destroying the prop only. (been there done this) A motor locked down on a heavy boat even at low speed, could tear out the transom along with destroying the prop and lower unit. I have even seen the mid section of the motor destroyed from a bad strike.


----------

